# Incidental pregnancy ?



## MsMaddy (Mar 12, 2010)

If a pt comes in and says she just found out that she is pregnancy and the doctor does not do a preg test in our office, but he marks on encounter form v22.2 - incidental pregnancy. Is that ok to  do? I feel he needs to have some kind of proof for our record. He just took pt's word for it. The doctor thinks there is nothing wrong with that. I need an opinion.

Thank you all in advance
msmaddy


----------



## britbrit852003 (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't think he needs proof, I doubt a patient would lie about being pregnant. But what he does need to state in his notes is that the condition being treated does not complicate the pregnancy, if this is not stated then you would need to code the condition with a code from chapter 11.


----------



## MsMaddy (Mar 15, 2010)

britbrit852003 said:


> I don't think he needs proof, I doubt a patient would lie about being pregnant. But what he does need to state in his notes is that the condition being treated does not complicate the pregnancy, if this is not stated then you would need to code the condition with a code from chapter 11.



You mean not even a preg test in office is not needed?

thank you again
msmaddy


----------



## eadun2000 (Mar 15, 2010)

No a pregnancy test is not needed.  The patient could have easily got the pregnany dx from her ob or another source.  They do not have to get retested at the fp in order to get a pregnancy dx.


----------



## okiesawyers (Mar 16, 2010)

Please remember that V22.2 is a *SECONDARY* code...!


----------

